# frozen fuel lines, a story and solution



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

hey guys i just wanted to throw this up here.

i just managed to fix this problem with my girlfriends car so i figured id put this up for everybody 

the girlfriends car would not start ( 2006 cobalt 4 door 2.2L )

here how i trouble shoot the situation.

-key in, try to start.... does not start

- check battery voltage (below normal) 

- attempt to boost the battery using my always starting 2012 chevy cruze 

- car still would not start

ask self what does a car need to start?

-spark
-fuel 
-oxygen

- checked the air filter ( looks good no ice/snow or debris )

- battery was boosted so i had a spark

- checked fuel and it was 1/10th full ( bad at cold temperatures  

there it was, the problem!

so the fuel line was either frozen or the fuel tank was frozen... so here was my remedy.

but first i will attempt enlighten you with some facts.

imagine your windows are frosty or frozen after a long and cold winters night, the condensation or moisture/humidity in the ambient air causes this.
now think about your gas tank. a "container" that holds liquid , and thats its only purpose. now think about the condensation and humidity 
that must also be present inside of your fuel tank. with the fluctuations in ambient air temperature it will cause the frost in your fuel tank to freeze and melt.
the melted frost will turn to water and will fall into your gas and mix with it. if your fuel tank is low, the water that has accumulated after multiple thawing in your fuel tank will dilute your fuel yielding a higher water to fuel ratio. ( this will take time but is very possible ) thus freezing your fuel in your tank and fuel lines.

here is how to stop this!

-keep your tank as full as possible at all times. or at least over half

- use a fuel line antifreeze additive 

- use a product that will remove the water from your fuel tank ( HEET )

- park your can inside if possible.

- use your block heater which will insure that your fuel rail and engine bay fuel line will not freeze. ( only in engine bay )


this is what i did.

had no access to a garage so i filled a jerry can with 20L of reg gas and then added the gas to the cobalt fuel tank.. then i used a fuel line antifreeze 
and let it sit for 2 hours. i then used my heat gun which is able to produce 205 degrees C of heat. i kept the heat gun at a safe distance and heated
the fuel rail and engine bay gas line to heat the gas to help melt the standing gas in the fuel line under the car. restarted the car with the gas peddal at 50%
and the car started!!!! but did not idle well . let the car reach full operation temperature and go for a drive to your favourite coffee shop for a cup of joe 
cause you earned it  fill the car completely with gas and then go home  by the time i was home the car purred like a kitten.

hope this helps anyone 

happy winter driving from saguenay quebec canada

current average winter temperature is - 23'C

"keep your stick on the ice"- Red green


----------

